# what's with the lack of shower curtains?



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been looking at apartments all over the place lately and the most common issue I find is that there's a distinct lack of shower curtains. As in, they're just not there at all... as opposed to 'the last tenant took it with him' - why are these not built in by default? or am I missing something here?

One agent didn't understand my concern with 'water going all over the bathroom' and another insisted that 'most people' prefer it this way... the mind.. it boggles!

I'm aware I can go out and buy one from the shops but that's besides the point

Maybe we're just spoiled in Australia where we generally have showers with doors and not showers in bath tubs... 

any insight is appreciated


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Buy a shower curtain for 50 Dhs from one of the many furniture stores. I'd rather not use a shower that has a curtain that has someone else has washed themselves against.

Or rent an apartment with a walk-in shower.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

...right but that doesn't answer my question as to why there are simply no shower curtains (or even fixtures for you to bring your own.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The majority of landlords will not spend 1 fil more than they absolutely have to. Even then, some wont even spend the 1 fil. You are expected to buy your own curtain rails, shower curtains etc etc.

You can buy a shower curtain and one of those adjustable poles for 100 dhs or less in C4. As Gav says, best to buy your own so at least you know they are clean...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

for the same reason that whenever an apartment / villa is vacated, they remove all the curtain rails and fill all the holes and paint over, just for the next guy to come in, installl curtain rails etc.
It keeps IKEA in business.

you're bloody lucky there's a front door, windows, floor tiles etc! If they could get away with letting a virtual space that doesn't even exist, they would.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh and light fittings etc. You have to do all that yourself.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

I confirm that in Dubai most apartments have a clip-on shower curtain pole (the one with the coil in it), as opposed to a fixed solid metal bar (or folding plexi panels) nailed in the wall as part of the original house fixtures like used in other part of the world.

So you will buy it when entering the apart if you like to have standing shower in the tub, it will cost like 100dhs pole + curtain, not a big deal.
The few that only take baths maybe won't buy it at all....

About the general dubai residents bathing pratices, bah, I won't take the word of an agent in consideration ... probably if washing machine pipes were not there he would've said "dry cleaning is very cheap here, no one has a washing machine at home", and so on as per the situation...



jk_1337 said:


> I've been looking at apartments all over the place lately and the most common issue I find is that there's a distinct lack of shower curtains. As in, they're just not there at all... as opposed to 'the last tenant took it with him' - why are these not built in by default? or am I missing something here?
> 
> One agent didn't understand my concern with 'water going all over the bathroom' and another insisted that 'most people' prefer it this way... the mind.. it boggles!
> 
> ...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> for the same reason that whenever an apartment / villa is vacated, they remove all the curtain rails and fill all the holes and paint over, just for the next guy to come in, installl curtain rails etc.
> It keeps IKEA in business.
> 
> you're bloody lucky there's a front door, windows, floor tiles etc! If they could get away with* letting a virtual space that doesn't even exist, they would.*


They wont let one, but they will sell you one


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I was amazed to find light bulbs, all 20 odd of them in my new place.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

seriously? new tenants are expected to bring their own lightbulbs with them?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

jk_1337 said:


> seriously? new tenants are expected to bring their own lightbulbs with them?


Generally not; but given the "take it as it is" attitude of so many places i wouldnt have been surprised if they were.


----------

